# Firefox WebGL



## holala (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi all,

I got a problem to look at the maps on this site: https://www.dxmaps.com/spots/mapg.php?Lan=E

It says my browser doesn't have WebGL enabled. I searched the forums for a solution without luck.
I set `webgl.force-enable: yes` in `about:config`. However in `about:support`, under "Graphics" I got

```
WebGL 1 Driver Renderer    WebGL creation failed:
* tryNativeGL
* Exhausted GL driver options.
```

My laptop is ThinkPad X220i with Intel video card.

I've loaded the i915kms kernel module in rc.conf:
`kld_list="/boot/modules/i915kms.ko"`

And kldstat shows it.

By the small amount of information given in the web I conclude that the browser should talk the same language with the video card, but I'm not sure what should I do from now on...

PS: FreeBSD 12.2-p3


----------



## George (Apr 10, 2021)

Quoting FreeBSD Graphics Wiki: 
	
	



```
To test how hardware acceleration is working you may want to run glxgears[...]
```

Did you add your user to the video group?


----------



## holala (Apr 10, 2021)

Very well Elazar, thank you! Since I added my user to the video group I can see the map of the above mentioned website.


----------



## the3ajm (Apr 24, 2021)

I wasn't able to use webgl at all it seems, since my gpu might have been blocked. I'll continue to read if there are any workarounds.


----------

